# K-9 dog dies in car



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry if this was already posted.

I can't not believe a police officer would leave his dog in the car for 6 hours in the heat, which caused his death in the hot temperatures. I mean I know there are stupid people out there who do this, but you would hope Police are trained to know what caring for a dog requires. SO SO sad and horrible. poor pup, so glad his handler was suspended without pay while this is going on, so hope he is not allowed to have another dog... Its not like he forgot about the dog, he thought the dog would be OK for 6 hours in the police car! (not like if he forgot it would be excused, but it would at least show he was forgetful, not just stupid.)

Emotional Service Remembers K-9 Cop Left In Car - Pittsburgh News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is so sad.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

wtf---
hope he gets canned and not allowed near another dog ever


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

is that considered assaulting an officer or something? he deserves to get canned for one some states do have laws against leaving dogs in the car while your not in it like california


----------

